# QLD: Noosa at Night 31/08/2012



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

G'day yakkers

I was in a fishing comp so I got down the the local tackle shop at 5pm for the rambling of the comp. All I cared about was the FREE food and drinks. 
Carlton and I dragged the yaks to the boat ramp and lauched at 7:30pm. Off we went looking for liveys to net that hopefully would get us that monster Trevally. At 10pm with a handful of herring and a ton of prawns we were off to the fishing spot (Woods Bay) to meet Ian a Noosa yakker there.









Oh look the yaks, how interesting

It was nice to have the moon beaming so bright that no matter what depth of water I was in I could see the bottom. At the Woods we headed our own ways to troll.
It didnt take long to have my reel scream off. Hoping it was a good size trevally I was wrong, up came a hair tail. I trolled on and 5 minutes later I had the reel scream 
off again but this time I had an idea of what it might be, another hair tail. Carlton came over and informed me that Ian was also getting hair tail and that he was getting no luck.

I trolled Woods Bay for 2 to 3 hours with no luck of a treavlly, just six hair tails.









Put your finger in its mouth. Come on.

With nothing much happening at the Woods Ian went to other spot and Carlton and I trolled up the river to a good spot under a bridge which was packed with people fishing from the bank and pillars. On the pillars there were some kids with a fire which was smart as the temperature was hitting the low teens, but I saw them cooking something up, I asked whats on the fire and they said it was hair tail. I had no idea that hair tail were a fish that you could pig out on. I regret not keeping them. The bridge was to packed and with Ian caught up with us we headed back to Woods bay. Going back to the Woods a bust up started in front of us and we were all on it. Ian drop 3 fish in the one cast but hooked on the 2nd cast, Carlton trolled around the school and was awarded with a 43cm big eye. As for myself I was getting nothing, not even a hit.









Carltons Trevally

It was 3am so Carlton and I parked on the sand and used live bait with no interest from the fish while Ian was still trolling.

6am We moved on to another spot while Ian was heading for home with a flathead, GT and bigeye. 
As its now tailor and flathead season we tryed the old drifting of a pilly on some ganged hooks and it worked will for Carlton getting a tailor just pointblank on 35cm and droping another tailor next to his ship. While watching Carlton getting his prised fish my rod took off to a under sized bream which was fun to laugh at in disappointment.









Carltons Tailor

I called it a day at 10am and headed to pick up point but Carlton said he would stay fishing so I trolled the way back by myself and was uncommonly reward a 31cm whiting on a lure.









Whiting on a hardbody 

The comp: Sadly Ian or Carlton didnt win anything. Carlton came 4th and eyetag came 6th and for myself I won a Hat and came Last .

It was an great time for Carlton and eyetag but an acceptable time for me.

Cheers Izak


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice one guys. I was all organised to come down, minus the yak on the ute, but then I piked. zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Forgot about these.









A Baby Jew









Lights and more Lights


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Izak

Read up on Hairtail in Grant's guide or some other source. Grant's "They are good eating". Be careful of those teeth, especially beside the boat and on board. They have a fearsome reputation for lunging at anything, especially the fisherman. Usually caught at night.

One from the Sydney crew....

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55277&p=570473&hilit=Hairtail#p570473

See you at Noosa soon.

trev


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

hi everyone, 
after izak left for home i went to the noosa spit and threw out the lines. not long later and my rod was bending over and screaming off, i thought it was a trevally because I saw a big bust up just 30m from me, but it turned out to be a 41cm flatty. Not long later i caught another undersize flatty then packed up and moved to chase whiting. i found my favourite spot and caught about five whiting in half an hour with two keepers at 25cm each. i proceed to chase a bream but everywhere I went i couldn't seem to find a legal bream for the comp. it was a great day after all and a few fish out of it.
Cheers, Carlton


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice report mate
what lure were you usin for the whitin?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Tiberium, I think you may find that the little fish is a member of the goby family rather than a jewfish (mulloway). Also get that whiting in to Sunshiner as i think the whiting slot may be empty for a noosa yakker record.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report.
Hair are great smoked and there are some other good recipes around too.
Definitely worth keeping.


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

nezevic said:


> Also get that whiting in to Sunshiner as i think the whiting slot may be empty for a noosa yakker record.


Cheers, I forgot about that.



imtheman said:


> nice report mate
> what lure were you usin for the whitin?


Got the whiting on the Cultiva SP.
http://www.ownerhooks.com/ripnminnow70.htm

All six hair tail on the YO-ZURI Crystal Minnow.
http://www.yo-zuri.com/Products/Crystal_Minnow_Series/details/Crystal_Minnow_Floating.html


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

thanx mate I love catchen whitin on lures


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Had it pointed out that the tailor looks under size so here is another Photo of the tailor at 35cm.

Loot at the bottom half of the tail.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

So you target Trevally and throw Hairtail back as a by-catch. That sounds so weird from a (former) Sydneysider standpoint. Hairtail are a serious mancard prize and Trevally are fun for the kids. Anyway, great trip report. Nothing like pulling some pre-historic monsters from the black depths.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

The Hairtail are that thick in the river at the mo they are a real pain in the rse!

You can keep them in Sydney as far as I'm concerned!

Mancard?................don't think so.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

richmond said:


> Mancard?................don't think so.


Have you tried putting one on the deck between your legs ? they would attack your mancard right there  
Definitely worth keeping for a meal.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Launching at 7.30pm?......<hands mancard to Tiberium>


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> Launching at 7.30pm?......<hands mancard to Tiberium>


Mancard.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Man Card


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiberium said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Launching at 7.30pm?......<hands mancard to Tiberium>
> ...


Yeah I knew that, self-revocation of my own as I'd cry like a girl if I had to launch in the dark and therefore not worthy of being in possession of said card. Scary things happen at night, noises, things........


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

richmond said:


> The Hairtail are that thick in the river at the mo they are a real pain in the rse!
> 
> You can keep them in Sydney as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> Mancard?................don't think so.


Hi,

I miss my hairtail fishing since I left Sydney, where in Noosa are you catching them at the moment. It may be worth a trip up from brissy.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

KarlD said:


> I miss my hairtail fishing since I left Sydney, where in Noosa are you catching them at the moment. It may be worth a trip up from brissy.


In the Woods bay apparently.


----------

